# Deora!



## steve123

When is the last time you saw one of these built up?


----------



## Steve244

1968. But you did yours wrong; it should have glue smeared all over the windshield. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

would like to know if this is concept kit Or factory my self, Who makes the kit i guess is what I'm asking, Or did you make it from scratch, and what is the scale possible, I HAVE NEVER seen this kit my self, Would like to say its before my time, But I could have see it in old parts bins way back when you know, Whats the name of this kit as well.....GREAT BUILD STEVE, very nice, I live the Mini in the back as well...

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

nice Deora always wanted to build that myself,Ian its a factory kit thats been reissued a few times throughout the years 1/25 scale and thats a Hot Wheel in the bed,also it was modeled after the real one that was built by the Alexander Bros


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thinks dakota, Yea like I said I thought I might have seen At lest the body in an old scrap bin someplace in the past, Now I'm sure of it, There are a lot of old kits out there like this I'm sure of that to, just waiting to resurface, I hope more of these come out like Steve has done so we can remember them once again, You know they should stay in are minds as long as possible, Also happy to have guys like you around 440, to keep us informed like this, 
GOOD EYE DUDE...
Ian


----------



## kenlee

Ian Anderson said:


> would like to know if this is concept kit Or factory my self, Who makes the kit i guess is what I'm asking, Or did you make it from scratch, and what is the scale possible, I HAVE NEVER seen this kit my self, Would like to say its before my time, But I could have see it in old parts bins way back when you know, Whats the name of this kit as well.....GREAT BUILD STEVE, very nice, I live the Mini in the back as well...
> 
> Ian


This kis was originally issued in 1/25 scale by MPC and has been re-issued several times by AMT. It can be easily found on e-bay at fair prices. The kit also comes with a camper shell that makes it look like a late 1960's dodge van.


----------



## kenlee

kenlee said:


> This kis was originally issued in 1/25 scale by MPC and has been re-issued several times by AMT. It can be easily found on e-bay at fair prices. The kit also comes with a camper shell that makes it look like a late 1960's dodge van.


The kit is called Deora.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I see that now, Found this link on the kit, http://automodelling.com/forum.php?id=2&tid=64862, I was going to say It looks like it could use a shell as well here, and easily Should have come with one that is, and looks like it did, and a lot like the Dodge A-100 van as well, I have few of those kits, the A-100's that is, the *LINDBERG 1/25 LITTLE RED WAGON *kit and the *Coca Cola 1/24 Dodge A-100* kit as well, and I just put in an order for the *Chopped A Van Body (for LND Lil Red Wagon) 1-25 Jimmy Flintstone* body to make One of these Dodge A-100 body's into the Chopped Van kit as well, so it will be a lot like this build I should think, Might just see if I can find the A-100 Lil Red wagon kit buy its self, and its out there, to use with this Flintstone body and do these others like they should be build As the box calls for, But it should be nice when its done with this chopped body as well, Someone may do it before I can get to it now that the cats out of the bag, But its in the works anyway........But i would like to build this kit my self, Put my own twist on it, Think I will pick up a copy now that you tell me its out there, THINKS

Ian


----------



## scotpens

The Alexander Brothers did a beautiful job of turning a sow’s ear into a silk purse when they based the sleek Deora on the stubby, top-heavy-looking Dodge A100 pickup. Here’s everything you might want to know about this unique concept vehicle.


----------



## Ian Anderson

http://compare.ebay.com/like/180611...e806f63&itemid=180611636628&ff4=263602_304662 thats cheep enough i should think, did anyone else make this kit Besides MPC...Or that is Do they make it now as well, Older version are harder to find of course. looks like this will go for that price here, if not there is one there for $30 bucks down the list a little more,....

Ian


----------



## terryr

I still have my Hotwheels version too.

I recently bought this model for ten bucks in the discount toy place in the mall. One of the best designs EVAR!!1.

That camper shell is weird. You'd have to cut a hole in the side to use the door.


----------



## 440 dakota

Amt did the older version,then MPC released it a few times all the same kit with different packing check em out low as 13 bucks on Ebay


----------



## Ian Anderson

WHAT, NO COMMENTS about the custom Chopped Van "Lil Red Wagon" Idea, I thought it was an out of the park runner Idea my self for sure, HAS POTENTIAL don't yea think,..........."OH YEA"


But Yea, I will check out the AMT version of the Deora, Dakota, And Hay, Now that I think about it, I had a girlfriend names Dora, Almost close to the name of this sled, She looked Hotter then this kit could ever be that's for sure, Called her Dora the Explore 'ah,... I let that one getaway, I should be Flogged for that one,.....lol.....For real, Blondie and all,....BUT I DEGREES, ....I just got back from the Big city with WAY TO MANY CANS of paint, found some Great hard to find chooses, Must have drove 300 miles today, But will post a picture over on the 1960 Chevy Thread A bit latter, OF THE PAINT I picked up, not the girl....lol

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

Ian Anderson said:


> WHAT, NO COMMENTS about the custom Chopped Van "Lil Red Wagon" Idea, I thought it was an out of the park runner Idea my self for sure, HAS POTENTIAL don't yea think,..........."OH YEA"
> 
> yeah kinda slipped my mind,it would be pretty cool but I'd use the Coke truck as the donner same a LRW but cheaper and easy to find,hows is your body from Jimmy Flinstone,I've seen lots of his stuff thats needs extra work to look good I used to buy direct from him in person when I was dealing


----------



## Ian Anderson

Don't know yet, Still in the mail somewhere I guess, Let you know when it get to the door, Should have been hear today, But alas, NO SHOW, should be here Monday now, Will post lots of close ups of it to let you make the call if it's any good my friend, OK...Just FYI, As well here, HILIGHT the part you wont to quote First, then Hit the Quote Icon then a new window will open with the quote you picked and it will show up in gray then,.....Hope that helps..

Ian


----------



## steve123

Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## steve123

Just an Illusion Has some tonneau covers for this kit....








Steve


----------



## Steve244

no surf boards?


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know Steve, your going to have to brake down here someday and get your self SOMEWHERE to take some Better shots of these kits you build here you know, You do such a great job on them, AND I MEAN THAT, they really do need a better back drop for showing them off, Those light box kits are UNDER $50 dollars, I just picked one up, That's with Two side lights ON STANDS None reflected Dropping drapes DEFERENT COLORS, and A tripod for the digital camera, and more, ALL IN A Nice carrying case as well,....Amazon has them,....I HAD TO DO IT AS WELL DUDE, if you did a crummy job on these builds I WOULD NOT SAY ANYTHING HERE, but I can see that you know what your doing here Mr, So you will have to conceder it at some point....DO THEM JUSTESE FOR THE EFFORT IT TAKES to make them is all I'm saying Steve,.......lol, this is the one I picked up my self,.....Check it out , see what you think...I can tell you its nicer then it looks.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


Ian


----------



## Disco58

I bought the Deora kit about four years ago, and I knew it looked familiar, but couldn't place it. Now that I see it with the Hot Wheels version with the surfboards I remember having it when I was a kid. I bought the kit because the camper shell gave it this Urban Assault Vehicle look. I was thinking about opening up the top and mounting a .50 cal up there. Not going to happen though, so if anyone wants the Deora, lemme know.


----------



## steve123

Ian, you definitley have a point. when I built the Shelby and the Deora last winter my only internet access was the library. So, I was mostly taking pics for my self.
I have a stand with a background that I use for commission work. But I haven't used it for the cars. 
Disco, I'll take the deora...what to you need for it? send me a PM (I want to do a Deora in candy lime)....lol
Steve, I was going to make a yellow and red one for it, but Gil said he had some laying around......
And I think I can still take a pretty cool pic now and then....









Steve


----------



## steve123

Sorry about the O/T pic...lol it's relaxing aint it?
Here's a on topic shot. I used an old can of Colors by Boyd to paint the truck.








Steve


----------



## Disco58

Steve -- Absolutely love the metallic purple, very 60's retro, and can't wait to see the lime! They definitely screwed the pooch when they did the Deora box art. As I mentioned before, when I first saw the box there was a vague familiarity to it, but it definitely wasn't dressed to impress. Sort of like a picture of the Little Red Wagon in grandma's grocery getter colors -- doesn't have a lot of 'wow factor'. The only reason I bought it was the Urban Assault Vehicle idea after I saw the camper shell. If they had done it up like I've seen here, Kandy colors, Hot Wheels style with surfboards, etc, I'm thinking sales would have been incredible. Great picture of the moon too. It's interesting how some airbrush art looks like a photograph; this one is the opposite. A great photograph with an airbrushed mural feel to it. Nice job!


----------



## steve123

Thanks! Yup, the box art for the Deora was ghastly...like the bosses kid built and photographed the thing.....That had to be the reason why sales where so bad.
It's a pretty nice build if you wanna keep it and give it a shot. Look at the engine block, it's beautiful! The tires are a little too big for the wheels.
I was going to get some MRC tires with Keystone mags for the Lime one.

Let me know what you need for it. Or if you wanna build her, it's a fun kit.

Steve


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian Anderson said:


> WHAT, NO COMMENTS about the custom Chopped Van "Lil Red Wagon" Idea,
> Ian


I think I've seen this kit, (the Deora) made into a phantom "Little Red Wagon" somewhere. Maybe in the pages of Scale Auto? Anyone remember? Maybe the Contest Annual? 

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

Don't know about that Mo, I do know I have One of Flintstone Van body's for that build in my stock, and several other versions of the Lit Red Wagon Including the Truck and trailer version, as well as the Coca Cola version of it, Anyway I also have one of these Deoras as well, if you wont it, I will send it to you Mo....Mine is the Re-Pop version AMT/ERTL Dodge Deora Show Car, 1:25 scale STILL SEALED, Brand Spanking New IN THE BOX. better then the first version really, I don't wont it that bad, But if you do, THEN IT'S IN MAIL, just say the word..No cost to you of course.





Ian


----------



## steve123

Guys, don't be afraid if this kit, it's a hoot. Lots of nice engine detail...annnnd a CAMPER!!!

Steve


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian Anderson said:


> Don't know about that Mo, I do know I have One of Flintstone Van body's for that build in my stock, and several other versions of the Lit Red Wagon Including the Truck and trailer version, as well as the Coca Cola version of it, Anyway I also have one of these Deoras as well, if you wont it, I will send it to you Mo....Mine is the Re-Pop version AMT/ERTL Dodge Deora Show Car, 1:25 scale STILL SEALED, Brand Spanking New IN THE BOX. better then the first version really, I don't wont it that bad, But if you do, THEN IT'S IN MAIL, just say the word..No cost to you of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian


Dude, I will take it! It has a great Leaning Tower of Power for an engine in it!

Thanks bub! Mo :thumbsup:


----------



## Disco58

Steve, yours is in the mail as well. One thing I don't understand though... On the side of the box it had all the Chrysler Corporation ownership and copyright warnings, but then in another panel it mentioned having a 396 engine. You might be able to tweak a 'leaning tower of POS' a bit, but not almost double its displacement. Over the years I've built an engine or two (or ten or ....) and the 396 always had a big buteefull bowtie on it, not a starfish.


----------



## scotpens

steve123 said:


> Thanks! Yup, the box art for the Deora was ghastly...like the bosses kid built and photographed the thing.....That had to be the reason why sales where so bad.


The box art on the original issue was WAY better. Also, the first issue came with a _clear_ camper shell.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Disco58 said:


> 'leaning tower of POS' .


That leaning tower of POS as you call it was the best straight six ever made. You can't kill one of them if you take care of them. Way bettern anything shivvy ever put out for sure !


----------



## Disco58

71 Charger 500 said:


> That leaning tower of POS as you call it was the best straight six ever made. You can't kill one of them if you take care of them. Way bettern anything shivvy ever put out for sure !


Not going to steal the thread, but.. I was a mechanic for one of the local cab companies back in the 70's and we had all Chrysler products with a slant six. It didn't take too long for a big question to come up. Why oh why would anyone in their right mind design an engine with the frequently replaced tune-up items (distributor/ignition parts) on the buried side, and have the starter (that rarely needs replacing) out there in plain sight? Even the low mileage engines were gutless and couldn't get out of their own way. the slant design created a built in wedge combustion chamber, which worked marginally well in a V-8, but a straight 6 and a 1 barrel carb couldn't use what little potential it might have had. With a 400 pound cast iron intake and exhaust system intake studs were loose more often than not. That in turn starved 1 and 6 even more than that menorah looking intake manifold with the choked off runners. A veteran smoker with terminal emphysema could breathe better! As an aside I knew a guy with a Chevy six in a dragster that ran 10 flat in the quarter all night long.


----------



## steve123

Thanks Disko!
I sent you a message. I agree, all the big sixes I've owned have been upright straights, 5 Z cars and a 4 litre cherokee.
Never sweat diverging from topic on one of my threads...lol this one has been hijacked more then an airliner outbound from Miami ,... huh Ian,?...lol
Steve


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Disco58 said:


> A veteran smoker with terminal emphysema could breathe better! .


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh...........thats funny now !!!


----------



## steve123

Here's a better shot of the interior...
















Sometimes a Guy's hobbies can overlap on him....

Steve


----------



## Steve244

what's that alien doing to the cow?


----------



## steve123

He thinks he's communicating with it. It's logical, that's the noisiest end...


----------



## Ian Anderson

steve123 said:


> Thanks Disko!
> I sent you a message. I agree, all the big sixes I've owned have been upright straights, 5 Z cars and a 4 litre cherokee.
> Never sweat diverging from topic on one of my threads...lol this one has been hijacked more then an airliner outbound from Miami ,... huh Ian,?...lol
> Steve


Yeah, I guess you can say that it has happened from time to time here, And That's ok really, If you think about it here, And I mean, This thread "Has" been Around quit a long time now You know, And besides, THIS IS A GOOD WAY to get all of use together like this, and communication going as well, YOU KNOW, and if it takes a few HIJACKS here and there, Then I'm sure we are all open to that from the most part, FROM TIME TO TIME ANYWAY, I'm just happy we can all Get along and enjoy this hobby of Ours like this, and keep this GOING STRONG here as well, "YOU KNOW", There are so many Crazy things going on in this world as we all well know right now, And if it wasn't for places LIKE THIS, and conversations like this as well, I think a lot of use would have dropped an Old engine block on more then just are toes by now to get it over with quicker,...lol.., So like I said, if that's what it takes to relive the pain of the world, even just a little then, "ALL IS WELL HERE", and as long as we give each other At lest, SOME RESPECT HERE from time to time, SMOKERS OR NO SMOKERS,...lol... We will all be ok with a few Hijacks here and there, I should think, I mane if you find this to be NOT TRUE, Buy all means say so,....lol.. 
So I can kick you model building Basement living Rear End, ALL OVER THIS PLACE, IF NOT...lol....., (But I Digress One again)....And I'm sure you agree with me anyway, so NO WORRIES MAN, ...lol...
"We are all family in a lot of ways here"..So lets just enjoy are self's like we have been doing and have fun is how I see it...



Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Steve, what is that orange contraption in the back of the deora there?


----------



## steve123

That's the Moebius kit of the Spindrift. From the TV show Land of the Giants.


Steve


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Is it an air craft or sea craft? I'm not much into movies that don't have horses and guns in them, lol.


----------



## steve123

It's a space thingy....google Land of the Giants









Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson

Looks like the same model of the spaceship they use in the movie "Earth Girls Are Easy" made in 1988, Starring Geena Davis, Jeff Goldblum, and Jim Carrey....lol......Damn she was hot in that flick, "NOT ANYMORE"..lol..Other then that, I cant use it man, IT'S TO SMALL to get my dog in to space with even with an extra LONG M-80, Maybe my cat might fit ...But then again that thing ran away about the time I got my dogs,.....I CANT WIN,...lol




Ian


----------



## Modlerbob

Nice job. Man that's an old kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Your model is great! 

I always found that the front glass didn't quite line up right with the cab and certain parts of the engine were either in the way or somewhat useless as you can't see them once the model is built up. 

also, you need Cragar Mags and some red line tires to make the model match the hot wheels one...also, you have to remove the side vents.


----------



## steve123

I forgot about loseing the side exhausts... I was tring to find some shabo redwalls but, no luck. Thanks ! wait 'till you see the Candy lime version!

Steve


----------



## 440 dakota

modelempire has the redlines listed in their catalog


----------



## steve123

Pegasus hobbies has tires and red & white walls! I tried chasing down shabos, but the stock out there is thin.http://pegasushobbies.net/catalog/P.../index.html?osCsid=cjq2nupqbi0f4lefelief3c5g5

between the sci fi kits and the car accesories these guys are going to get alot of my money...

Steve


----------



## Disco58

Hey Steve, are we going to see the lime green machine anytime soon?


----------



## steve123

It's in primer but the humidity is 57 percent here. In Denver!

I'm scared to shoot color...

Steve


----------

